# Just wanted to share my good news



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Well friends after a few days of negotiations, I signed on today as a Chef Instructor at The Conn Center for Culinary Arts. I will start April 19th when the new Module begins, and my first class will be teaching Classical French Cuisine and it's history. I am very excited and thank you all for your beautiful words of encouragement.

I have not been this excited in many years 

Peace
CC
__________________
Baruch ben Rueven / Chana

"If the sun refused to shine, I will still be lovin you. Mountians crumble to the sea, it will still be you and me"


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!
:bounce: :bounce: :roll: :bounce: :bounce:

I am SO happy for you! But I'm even happier for your future students. They are very lucky indeed. This is SO exciting! What wonderful news!
I'll drink a toast to you tonight, my friend.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Welcome to the ranks of the teaching force, Cape Chef! Lucky students, too. :bounce:


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Way to go Cape Chef!
Have a blast!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

There's nothing like teaching. And that first day of class: overlooking a room full of wide-eye cabbage heads with freshly washed faces into which you instill your own knowledge and experience and transform them into cognizant human beings. You, YOU have control.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Hey people can you imagine how lucky those guys are???? Having *cape chef* teaching them French Cooking?? Well Brad French cooking is so you I am so glad and envious of your students.  Break your leg.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

wonderful news cc!!!! congratulations!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thanks all,

I can't wait to start.

Hey, I was thinking about keeping a journal and posting about my experience as a teacher.We have had a couple great journals from students, how about from an instructors perspective? Suzanne, Can you help me with my spelling?


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Congrats CC !!. I wish you nothing but the best of luck with your new position. Have fun.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I was entertaining the notion of returning to school, but kokopuffs changed all that with the cabbage head comment  

Congratulations, CC! I look forward hearing more about your job and experiences at the school.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

PAAAARRTAAAAAAYYY!!!


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2001)

Considering how much I've learned just from reading your posts here, your future students are very lucky.

Congratulations.

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Very cool  Brad, very cool! I am elated for you, I know how much you wanted to do this. I really couldn't be happier for you. You really are the embodiment of knowledge in your field and the love you have for it will no doubt be transferred to your students. Don't worry about the spelling, you're not teaching English!  
Best wishes and great fortune L'Chayim :beer:


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Congratulations, Brad! I love the journal idea; as you said, it's a whole new perspective (both for students and prospective teachers) and I don't know that it's been done before on any food website. It'd be a great addition to the front page, but start anytime you want in the forums.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

All I can say that hasn't already been said is:
It's about time!!!
:chef: :chef: :chef:


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Congratulations. Cape Chef! After reading your posts here for the last few years I can't think of or have met someone more qualified than you to give to your students something so often missing from but in great need of in young culinary students. A clue. Thanks in advance and again thank you from your students' future potential employers.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Peachcreek,

Those words mean a lot to me coming from someone like you.
I have always felt that you are truely grounded in our buisness and are very bright and thoughtful.Would love to have my students work for a pro like you


----------



## coquille (Feb 16, 2004)

monsieur, 
je vous souhait bonne chance a votre nouvelle ecole !!


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

I so envy you, not only being able to cook but being able to create and share the culinary arts with eager minds! Keep us posted and don't be afraid to share a recipe (or three).


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Too wonderful!!! You've wanted this for so long I'm glad that your dream is coming to fruition. I'd love to hear about your experiences in the classroom.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Fantastic news! Congratulations on making Conn. culinary one of the best schools in the world! 

Kuan


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

That's a laugh: me helping YOU!  But by all means, if you're not too exhausted at the end of the week, please do let us know what your experience is like. I'll help you with the spelling when you're ready to turn it into a book.  For now, it should be all YOU and your style.  

As everyone has said already, your students will be sooooooooo lucky! Even -- especially! -- the goof-offs: your love of food, wine, cooking, and learning will just have to rub off on them.  

And now I guess I can stop pushing for my m-i-l to move up to a retirement place in CT.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

You guys are beautiful.

I just picked up my Syllabus for my classes.

They are "Classical French Cuisine and it's history"
"Food and Beverage Cost Controls"
"Techniques of Healthy Cooking" and
"Food and Wine Chemistry"

Part of me feels like i'm going back to school, I have a lot to study to prepare myself for my classes.

I will do my best to keep a journal on CT.

My "still" full time job has been filled with emotions that are very powerful. For those of you who know I have been a regional chef for high end senior living properties for the past 20 months, these wonderful human beings are hard for me to leave, they become like your grandparents.

Thanks again friends for your support, not only in this venture but for many times in the past. I feel blessed to call you my friends.


----------



## fodigger (Jul 2, 2001)

Great news CC. The only question now is what am I going to do when we finally build our food institute and don't have our dean of instruction. Good Luck in your new position. Mike


----------



## emhahn (Jun 13, 2002)

Just one easy question...

How was your first day? 

Eric


----------

